# Reimplantation of a previous total hip arthroplasty



## trvlingal (Jan 25, 2011)

What code are you using for a reimplantation of a total hip arthroplasty (hip was explanted weeks prior and antibiotic spacer was placed)?


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 26, 2011)

trvlingal said:


> What code are you using for a reimplantation of a total hip arthroplasty (hip was explanted weeks prior and antibiotic spacer was placed)?



27132 conversion with a 58 modifier (staged) since a spacer was inplanted after the removal of the prosthesis.


----------



## trvlingal (Jan 26, 2011)

Since the doc has already been paid for the removal of the components, and 27132 includes removal of components, how much would you reduce your fee by? I am also assuming you would use a Modifier 52 for a reduced service?  thanks


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't reduce your fee at all.  Since you're using modifier 52 for the reduced services, it will prompt the carrier to reduce their payment.  Let them handle it.


----------

